# New Kioti DK45S



## Ken_In_NH

It was delivered Wednesday. KL451 FEL and KB2485 Hoe on the back. What a machine!
I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Ken_In_NH

Here's a picture


----------



## DK35vince

Nice looking unit Ken..
Good luck with your new machine.


----------



## mla2ofus

Ah, you got the thumb on the hoe. That's almost as handy as the thumb on your hand!!!! Nice lookin' unit.
Mike


----------



## TPS

*New Rig*

Ken,
What a nice looking rig. You can do a lot of work with that set up! Nice looking place too, what are you mowing with? Thanks for the pIc.
Enjoy,
TPS


----------



## Live Oak

Oh yeah! Now that's what I'm talkin' bout! :thumbsup: Sharp looking machine and the thumb on the hoe is a real handy feature as already mentioned. Now the fun begins! :tractorsm


----------



## coolslug

*Backhoe thumb*

Can anyone tell where I can find a mechanical backhoe thumb like the one on the Kioti DK45s that is shown in the photo in this thread? I am ordering a DK45SE but the dealer does not know anything about this type of thumb.


----------



## TheRealMcKoy

What are you referring to when you say a "thumb"?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

TheRealMcKoy said:


> What are you referring to when you say a "thumb"?


The second half of the Backhoe bucket. Clam shell!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ken, nice going buddy! Even got a self leveler......! I'm all jealous now, thanks a lot.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

.......You look happier than a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## MillNeckFarm

Ken, please be sure to tell us how this unit is working for you. I'm between this or a DK55. Will get a cab on mine either way.


----------

